
Hong Kong suspends controversial extradition bill - Multicomp
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/06/15/breaking-hong-kong-suspends-controversial-extradition-bill-months-protest-criticism/
======
Multicomp
This is both a relief and a conundrum. Now that the bill has been postponed,
everyone's going to be asking what comes next.

I don't know if Carrie Lam will be asked to resign or if she will accept
resignation, frankly I'm not sure whether to support resignation or not given
she actually postponed this bill, which I initially didn't think she would
ever do.

Time will tell if she serious or if this is just to get people to go home,
forget about it, then quietly slip it in as a rider on another bill or
otherwise pass it without as much opposition that time.

Lastly, I can only applaud Taiwan for standing against this bill in their own
way by refusing to use it even if it were passed.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
> Lastly, I can only applaud Taiwan for standing against this bill in their
> own way by refusing to use it even if it were passed.

It's difficult to see what's commendable in effectively approving that people
may evade Taiwanese justice by hiding in HK just for the sake scoring PR
points against the mainland at a time when elections are coming up.

This is the worst level of populism, frankly, and transparently insincere.

It may actually backfire because that bill was partly brought forward because
of the outrage caused by doing exactly that (evading Taiwanese justice by
fleeing to HK).

------
samcday
Finally, some good news this week!

Unless someone wants to poop all over my very reductive take on this, I'm
going to treat it as proof that peaceful demonstrations in the streets still
mean something (sometimes).

~~~
Multicomp
I wonder what changed her mind.

Was it pressure from some external factor or possibly the protests themselves
truly enough to stop this?

